# Altisource



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Is anyone have comments on the new VMS system?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Welcome to CT!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

What is a vms system? Please join right in..


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Welcome to CT. And feel free to enlighten us on VMS


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

I googled it and it said virtual memory system. Now I really have no clue :laughing: it must be something like a crm with a degree..


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I googled it and it said virtual memory system. Now I really have no clue :laughing: it must be something like a crm with a degree..


Vms is the name of Altisources contractor portal.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> Vms is the name of Altisources contractor portal.


Is that a pp thing?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Is that a pp thing?


Yes


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> Yes


So do you have any advice for the op? Hopefully he sticks around and becomes an active contributor to your forum section...


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> So do you have any advice for the op? Hopefully he sticks around and becomes an active contributor to your forum section...


He didn't ask for advice. I'm probably one of a few who actually like it.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I have had major issues making it function. I like the old system WAAAAY better..............


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

mtmtnman said:


> I have had major issues making it function. I like the old system WAAAAY better..............


Are you getting work? Real trans was much easier I agree!!!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

midwestproperty said:


> Are you getting work? Real trans was much easier I agree!!!


Never have gotten much here. Ocwen only adds a house every few months to there inventory in this part of the state.............


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

I find the vendor management system (vms) easier to use but the work load has slowed down here in NJ.


----------



## ARPPP (May 19, 2012)

midwestproperty said:


> Is anyone have comments on the new VMS system?


In a nutshell. Not ready for prime time. REALTrans had many more functions and capabilities. You could actually see what you were doing for any given property and the associated dollars. You could see what was due that particular day, without opening up each work order to find the due date. The work orders when printed out where professional looking with your company name and the company assigning the work printed. I know create my own as the one is VMS is too ambigous;no assigning company name or contact information. I could go on and on... Not to mention it is much slower. I could go on and on. That is all for now 

Annette


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

Good Afternoon,

I have been trying to get with Altisource for the past month and I keep getting compliance review additions. This is becoming very frustrating as, well, THEY HAVE ALL OF THE INFORMATION ALREADY.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

72opp said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> I have been trying to get with Altisource for the past month and I keep getting compliance review additions. This is becoming very frustrating as, well, THEY HAVE ALL OF THE INFORMATION ALREADY.


If you are having them problems with them prior to being signed up with them what makes you think it is going to be any better once they OWE YOU MONEY.

Just sayin'.......:whistling


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

DreamWeaver said:


> If you are having them problems with them prior to being signed up with them what makes you think it is going to be any better once they OWE YOU MONEY.
> 
> Just sayin'.......:whistling


Other than there website there one of the better ones for payment. 2 weeks and direct deposit shows up in my account. The compliance requirements are there version of training....................


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Other than there website there one of the better ones for payment. 2 weeks and direct deposit shows up in my account. The compliance requirements are there version of training....................


lol


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

We'll even thought their pay is over 2 X what most nationals pay they don't really give me enough work to give a damn right now. Had only 5K with them this past year. I had a work order issued to me last Wednesday after weeks of the broker hounding them to dewint a property. I believe that is what the work order is for but i cannot get logged into VMS to see. I have called and sent e-mails EVERY DAY since Wednesday and cannot get a call back form tech support. Got hold of a lady on Friday morning 10AM and explained the problem. Said she would call right back but never did. I keep getting "invalid username/password" error. When i click Change password, it allows me to use my user ID to change my password and e-mails me a temp one. It tells me to log in with the temp one which i do and i am told enter a new one. Then it says my new one is saved and to log in with my new password which i do and i get "invalid username/password" error AGAIN!!! I have done this at least a dozen times and still cannot get it to work. I sent a scathing letter to the guy who hired me 2 years ago as well as the head lady in all the correspondence i have received from them. I fully expect to get a deactivation e-mail in the next few days. Oh Well...........


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

OK, 7AM this morning i get an e-mail from Tech Support with a new password. I still get "Invalid Username/Password"


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

OK you VMS Pros, Where in the HELL are these tabs they are talking about???? It's 0* here this AM and no grass to mow. I have added notes in the COM log but can't find what they are talking about here...............

_"Vendors are advised to accept this order to avoid reflecting negatively on their scorecard. If the grass cut is not needed or lot size is not correct, select ‘Category’ and then ‘Status Order’, then ‘Sub Category’ and ‘Task Completion Status’ to fulfill the order."_


----------

